# Oscar Nominations



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.moviefone.com/oscars-academy-awards/nominee-winner

Any surprises in here, in terms of nominations or films left out?

To me, the biggest surprises are that Tron was not nominated for Visual Effects, and Despicable Me not nominated for Animated Feature. I wasn't expecting 127 Hours to be nominated for Best Picture, but in fairness, it's one movie I probably won't watch.


----------

